# There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!



## T33's Torts (Mar 23, 2014)

A Tank-o-saurus Rex to be exact! 


While he waits for my organic grass to sprout, I have been offering more cactus and leafy green (minus Romaine, except for his weekly Mazuri tacos). I have been hand feeding him as often as I can, in hopes of gaining his trust more and more. 

Today I went out, and he actually came up to me! 

This is his, "I know you have more cactus" face.



And some eating pictures. 













After he ate all 5 jumbo pads, not counting the 6 he ate this morning , he looked at me like this:



Then moved on to find some nice fresh weeds. 

He also ate a ton of hay.
 

Tiffany.


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2014)

Tiffany,
It is time for you to discover the joys of http://tinypic.com
Just upload any size photo, and then copy/paste the IMG code into you forum post.

I can't click open all those thumbnails.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2014)

Love it


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



Tom said:


> Tiffany,
> It is time for you to discover the joys of http://tinypic.com
> Just upload any size photo, and then copy/paste the IMG code into you forum post.
> 
> I can't click open all those thumbnails.



I can't copy/ paste the links (to show pictures) from my phone. I'll see. Give me a moment, I'll hop onto my laptop.








That should work. I emailed the link to myself and copied it here.


Did it work? Can you see it?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2014)

I only use tinypic.com from my PC...on my phone it uploads as small attachments, too. 
And to those of us viewing on the app, all pictures look the same size.


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 23, 2014)

Haha that second picture in your original post is his "hand over the cactus, woman" face!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



Barista5261 said:


> Haha that second picture in your original post is his "hand over the cactus, woman" face!


----------



## Dizisdalife (Mar 23, 2014)

Tank is truly a beautiful and healthy looking tortoise.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



Dizisdalife said:


> Tank is truly a beautiful and healthy looking tortoise.



Thank you! But I can't take any credit, he was raised by a wonder family, passed on by generation.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 25, 2014)

*Nice shots!*


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Nice shots!*



Thank you!


----------



## Lilyloveslettuse (Mar 26, 2014)

Tiffany, where do you buy your cactus pads? About how much do they cost? Do you grow your own? Where is the best place to order them???


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



Lilyloveslettuse said:


> Tiffany, where do you buy your cactus pads? About how much do they cost? Do you grow your own? Where is the best place to order them???



There's little Mexican grocery store that sells them for $0.69 a pound. So about 50 cents a piece, but Tank will eat $150 worth a month.


----------



## lightsout2184 (Mar 27, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Lilyloveslettuse said:
> 
> 
> > Tiffany, where do you buy your cactus pads? About how much do they cost? Do you grow your own? Where is the best place to order them???
> ...



Although they havent had them for my last couple trips the 99 cent store carries them as well. They have a bag of 4-5 mid size pads and they remove the needles. I know people say you dont have to remove them but i like to. I get a lot of greens there and they are all 99 cents


----------



## Evy (Mar 29, 2014)

Great looking guy! How old is he and how much does he weights?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



Evy said:


> Great looking guy! How old is he and how much does he weights?



Around 30 years, and 90-110 pounds.


----------



## mike taylor (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Tffnytorts I see you have not posted any pictures of yourself in the new what do you look like thread! It will not hurt or take your soul I promise . LoL


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



mike taylor said:


> Hey Tffnytorts I see you have not posted any pictures of yourself in the new what do you look like thread! It will not hurt or take your soul I promise . LoL



I'm waiting on Jacqui.


----------



## DeanS (Mar 29, 2014)

I've said this time and time again...avoid store bought cactus at all costs. Almost all (if not all) use a citrus-based boric acid to preserve the cactus pads. Spend the money and buy pads from reputable sellers...and grow your own. You will not be sorry!


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 29, 2014)

I buy mine (now) from a woman down the street.  
I did my homework (after the fact). The last batch I've got, is from my grandmother's friend's plant.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 29, 2014)

May I ask tffnytort why don't you grow your own they are about the easiest thing in the world to grow lay 5-6 on the ground don't do anything and 3-4 will start growing . Then they will only have the bad things you give them ! Other wise they will have no bad things on or in them !


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 30, 2014)

Monster attack! ! ! 

But what a cutie.... I hope I can see my one year old sulcata when he become 30 or 40 years old.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 30, 2014)

Guuuuurrrrrasssic Park.....North Of Compton...


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: RE: There's a Dinosaur On My Lawn!*



Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> May I ask tffnytort why don't you grow your own they are about the easiest thing in the world to grow lay 5-6 on the ground don't do anything and 3-4 will start growing . Then they will only have the bad things you give them ! Other wise they will have no bad things on or in them !



I am indeed currently growing some. As of now, the little buds are the size of my thumb. When they mature, I'll let him eat those.


----------

